# Overdrijving antoniemen



## eno2

Overdrijving antoniemen: Moeilijk te vinden. Je komt bij understatement terecht. Dat zelf niet veel synoniemen heeft. Litotes namelijk.  Ik beschouw litotes niet als synoniem trouwens.
Zelf bedachte antoniemen:
Minimalisering  bagatellisering  futilisering (futiliseren bestaat natuurlijk, maar futilisering is niet kosher, staat niet in VD) 
verkleining, verlaging , vermindering, 
Er zullen er nog wel meer mogelijk zijn.

Ik kan niet nalaten de grap uit te halen van op te merken dat ik het bestaan van onderdrijving en onderdrijven mis om met het Engelse understatement te concurreren.


----------



## Red Arrow

Relativering?


----------



## eno2

Ja! Absoluut. Raak. Dat ontbrak. Ik had er moeten aan denken bv in de context van het "relativeren van de holocaust", een uitdrukking die je toch frequent ontmoet. 

Overdrijving=overstatement (Eng & Ned)
Antoniem: Understatement (Eng & Ned)  Litotes (Eng & Ned  Van Dale)
MW geeft voor litotes: :  understatement in which an affirmative is expressed by the negative of the contrary (as in “not a bad singer” or “not unhappy”)
Een zéér specifiek understatement dus.


Naast overstatement is ook nog bogart een vertaling voor overdrijving/overdrijver blijkbaar. Wist ik niet.


> Bogart: vertaling Engels - Nederlands
> bogart:
> 
> *Wiktionary:*
> bogart → overdrijver , ontgoocheling , overdrijving  Humphrey Bogart


----------



## ThomasK

Zullen we eigenlijk niet uitkomen bij de conclusie dat de echte antoniemen niet bestaan? "Relativeren" vind ik best een goeie vondst, maar betekent dat dan een onderschatting? Het kan net verwijzen naar een realistischer kijk op de zaak, en dat is dan weer geen tegengestelde. Is een litotes niet alleen maar een soort antoniem? Het lijkt weer eerder relativerend, maar dus...


----------



## eno2

Er is bestaat geen twijfel over dat aan echte antoniemen veelal geen gebrek is.  Wel vind ik geen goed online antoniemen woordenboek en betreur dat Van Dale bij zijn definities er geen geeft. Bij sommige woorden ontbreken wel goede antoniemen In feite blijven het altijd slechts "betekenisvelden".
Je kan relativeren ook relativeren als het vermoedelijke beste antoniem van overdrijven ; inderdaad, het heeft ook andere betekenissen . 
Relativeren lijkt halfweg te blijven steken tussen overdrijven en minimaliseren. 

Je gebruikte het woord onderschatting,  wat me voor een of andere reden op downplay bracht. 

Downplay wordt door Linguee over de hele lijn als "bagatelliseren" vertaald. Maar het deed me ook denken aan "afzwakken", iets wat ik nog niet vermeld had.

Een voorbeeld met afzwakking: 

 [...Dat is wel een afzwakking van zijn vorige overdreven harde standpunt. Maar hij zal mijn zachtaardige  standpunt niettemin een ...(overdrijving!)... vinden.]

Tiens, nu begrijp ik waarom je geen antoniem nodig hebt. Je kan het woord zelf gebruiken voor het tegendeel....Een minimalisering is immers ook een overdrijving....


----------



## Hans Molenslag

In het Duits bestaat het antoniemenpaar _übertreiben/untertreiben_, in het Deens en het Noors _overdrive/underdrive_ en in het Zweeds _överdriva/underdriva_. Zo eenvoudig en voor de hand liggend dat het bijna vreemd te noemen is dat _onderdrijven_ geen bestaand Nederlands woord is.


----------



## eno2

Verrassing: Ik kwam er nu op uit dat "onderdrijven" in de Dikke VD online staat.
Als antoniem van overdrijven.

Had "onderdrijving", naar analogie van "overdrijving" er ook in gestaan, dan hadden we een Nederlands equivalent van het zo bekende "understatement" gehad...


----------

